# 1966 GTO dash questions



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm putting some of the dash back together on my 66 basket case, and have a few questions. Does the turn signal flasher just lay loose back there, or is there supposed to be in a holder/clip? Also I think I have the original Phillips head, chrome screws for the glove box liner, but does the glove box hinge also use the same ones? Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

There is a Clip/Bracket that the flasher gets pushed into.












As far as the Glovebox Door, there are 4 screws total with the outboard screws holding the door and the inward screws for the liner.
They are all similar, I just don't recall if the hinge screws were plated. But you don't see them so shouldn't really matter.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for the info/picture! I'll dig through some parts and see if I have that bracket.


----------

